# Kois in Holland kaufen?



## chrisss6307 (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Habe hier im Forum gelesen es gibt auch koi händler in Venlo? Kann mir jemand ein paar Adressen nennen wo ich dort gute Kois bekomme?Vielleicht auch bitte eine Internetadresse. mfg christopher


----------



## Fietje69 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kois in Holland kaufen?*

http://www.vijver-specialist.nl/
http://www.kobara.nl/site/
http://www.aenc-vijvers.nl/
http://www.kyotokoi.nl/
http://www.nederkoi.nl/

gruss axel

aus der Regio Venlo


----------

